# Have Lee rebranded their old ND hard grads as very hard ND grads ?



## bitm2007 (Apr 11, 2018)

I have just received my first Lee very hard grad (ND 0.6). I can't tell the difference between it and the 0.6 Lee hard ND grad's I purchased in 2013 and 2016 !

When Lee expanded their range to include medium and very hards ND grads (as well as soft and hard transitions), was their old hard grad renamed as a very hard grad ?


----------



## Hector1970 (May 11, 2018)

I guess it would be hard to tell.
They'd be better making very hard to scratch ND grads as opposed to very hard grads.
Not to mention their glass filters - I'm sick of breaking them. I've moved to Kase


----------

